# Schwimmpool ( Giftig) Als Koi Teich



## gunner 6023 (9. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

will ein Aufstellswimmingpool der mark intex ( www.http://cgi.ebay.de/INTEX-Stahlb...4210QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting)
als Koiteich benutzen. Kann man in diesem Pool Fische halten. 
Oder sind in so einem Schwimmpool Materialien wo die Fische Schaden nehmen können!

MFG Philipp Kurz


----------



## robsig12 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmpool ( Giftig) Als Koi Teich*

Link funktioniert bei mir nicht.

Aber warum willst Du ein Planschbecken als Koiteich einsetzen? In den meisten Folien sind Weichmacher, die sind nicht gut für die Fische. Ausserdem, wie willst Du dies im Winter dämmen?


----------



## gunner 6023 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmpool ( Giftig) Als Koi Teich*

Hallo will das Becken in einem ehemaligen Kuhstall aufstellen 
Maße 9*5*1,3m 
Bei google Intex und Stahlbecken eingeben, dann sieht man das Becken!
Und jetzt ist meine Frage, ob dieses Becken Weichmacher besitzt, oder könnt ich dieses Becken sonst mit Teichfolie auslegen! Darf kein Teich in meinem Garten bauen, deswegen bin ich auf diese Lösung gekommen!


----------



## gunner 6023 (9. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmpool ( Giftig) Als Koi Teich*

Oder bey ebay intex Stahlbecken eingeben!


----------



## gunner 6023 (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmpool ( Giftig) Als Koi Teich*

Brauche dringend Antworten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!=)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmpool ( Giftig) Als Koi Teich*

Also wenn du in das Becken noch eine Teichfolie reinlegst sehe ich da kein Problem.

Aber das mit dem Kuhstall ist nicht dein ernst oder ? Nie Sonne, nie Tageslicht !
Was willst du mit Pflanzen machen ? Weißt du was für eine Filteranlage nötig ist um einen Pflanzenfreien Koiteich zu betreiben ? Wie bekommst du das Phosphat aus dem Wasser.

Lies dich erst einmal ein hier, da werden die meisten Fragen schon beantwortet. Und du wirst feststellen das es fast Unmöglich ist.

Aber ansonsten finde ich die Idee gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn man es draussen hinstellen kann.


----------



## gunner 6023 (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmpool ( Giftig) Als Koi Teich*

Danke für die Antwort, der kuhstall war auch für andere Dinge gedacht, deshalb sind Fenster rings herum. Oben sind auch schon Lampen instaliert!!!! Noch eine Frage, welche Teichfolienstärcke würdet ihr nehem! 1mm oder reichen auch 0,5 mm MFG Philipp Kurz


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Schwimmpool ( Giftig) Als Koi Teich*

Da wir hier ja von 60.000 Litern sprechen, sollte man schon die 1mm Folie nehmen.
Aber mach dir bitte Gedanken zur Filterung eines Koiteiches in der Größe.


----------

